# bjorn rebney



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Doesn't seem he was well liked.

King Mo doesn't seem to like Bjorn very much.

Rampage claims Bjorn told him Bellator would cover the cost of his knee surgery. 

Later, they deducted the cost of the surgery from Rampage's pay per view paycheck. 

Rampage looks as if he might regret leaving the UFC. Probably the most depressed he has ever looked.

.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rampage said he got on well with him in another interview and enjoyed their working relationship.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

that guy interviewing Rampage was awkward


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Couple of malcontnet ego maniacs bitching about their boss is the basis to make a thread saying people don;t like bjorn. Okay, this will be hard to top.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Rampage bitches about everything.... I don't even watch the interviews he has if it has anything in the title about something that he doesn't like....

Mo on the other hand... he's had a beef with Bjorn for a while now... dude just does not like Bjorn at all..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I would still like to know what Bjorn's going to do after this. Unless of course signed a none compete similar to Scott Coker's with Zuffa. There's a few promotions I can think of that would want him.


----------

